# kings composer



## maggiehorse (3 April 2008)

hi 
 does anyone have a foal by this stallion? , having decided to use a different stallion someone has suggested this one  
	
	
		
		
	


	




also can you folks have a look at my posting in new lounge regarding gelding my colt 
thankies in advance 
tracy


----------



## Bossanova (3 April 2008)

Several people on this forum have very nice youngsters by him.

He's a little chunky for my taste but there's no doubt he's throwing some attractive stock and a couple of decent eventers.

Personally I'd stick with Shining Spirit for what you want.....


----------



## ajf (3 April 2008)

They are very popular at the mo and lovely looking horses


----------



## S_N (3 April 2008)

I bred one.  The foal in my sig and the yearling on the far right - in that pic he's winning at county level, sports horse class.  He's 2 now and is a cracking sort and a nice person too!


----------



## ihatework (4 April 2008)

I've got a rising 4yo KC.

You couldn't ask for a more level headed youngster if you tried!

He's a nice type, has a couple of conformational faults but then nothing is perfect.

Was a compact overgrown pony as a 3yo and has had a massive growth spurt this winter so is now a gangly rangy teenager!


----------



## clipclop (4 April 2008)

I am aiming to put my baby to him as he is very nice, very friendly and very local. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Looks like it will be a project for 2009.


----------

